
Render Props vs. Hooks - moubi
https://www.reddit.com/r/reactjs/comments/h7kb92/render_props_vs_hooks/
======
moubi
Here is the twitter discussion on the same topic.

[https://twitter.com/moubi/status/1271429303574556672](https://twitter.com/moubi/status/1271429303574556672)

